# the reptile zone bristol



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

just on the train back from the reptile zone and it is honestly the best shop i have been in. The staff are welcoming and friendly, the animals are immaculate and clean with not a single minor flaw to notice at all. 

In my opinion by far the best point is the labeling system. They have all animals marked out with full info and given a rating on care requirements. It is very refreshing to see a shop that cares about their animals to this level before and after sale. 

I only wish they were not miles across the country to be honest lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I wanna go see! They really need to move the shop closer though dammit:devil:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

It is legend to be honest, bit disappointed that i couldnt see the pointy snakes, but was my own fault really for not really calling ahead or checking. 

Seriously, on the way i was switching from being "yeah its gonna be great" and "my expectations are pretty high, i'm gonna be disappointed" 

it was deffinatly the former...even my (non reptile) boyfriend was impressed and thought it was a good shop...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey dan!

Nice one  Where abouts is it?

EDIT: I'm a friggin idiot, its in the title. 

How comes you didn't take me with you?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lol because i'm staying with my BF and have been in Bath since friday lol you'd be a bit of a gouseberry Lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmmmm think I may need to go on a road-trip one weekend

Bath is fantastic.....I could happily live there!:no1:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Fantastic shop, wonderful staff and always well worth a visit.
Did you meet the big Bosc ?


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

im wondering if you saw the leopard geckos to the right of the aligator? last time i was there they looked so thin and ill! the time before that they looked exactly the same!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

robhalex said:


> im wondering if you saw the leopard geckos to the right of the aligator? last time i was there they looked so thin and ill! the time before that they looked exactly the same!


I saw every animal in the main shop, and the nocternal/monitor room (most sevral times lol they couldnt get rid of me) and can confirm that NO animal in the shop looked ANYTHING below perfect condition. 

Obviously i do not know what has been going on previously since it was my first visit but everything was tip top today. Plenty of live food about (although not overly) and it is obvious to me that every animal there is well fed on appropriate foods. 

Dan


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

oh yeah im not denying the fact that it is an awesome shop. just that the last 2 times ive nosed around ive seen the same 2 geckos looking deathly lol. they have an amazing setup for them, and its obvious they are caring for them but it may be something like parasites or stress of people looking in because they where very skinny. i started a thread awhile back about it and a few people said they would mention it to them so whether they actually listened to me and sorted that thing out i dont know! but i do know that the shop is awesome! they had a huge monitor out on the tills last time! ive been in the HOT room which is fukn amazin! i remember him telling me and the person i was with that he was the first person in the uk to succesfully breed these two venemous snakes togethor (cant remember which sorry) and as he was saying it he noticed the eggs in there, so we were the first 3 ppl in the uk to see these eggs in captivity. was amazing! 

if i could get a part time job there, i would be in absolute heaven lol!


----------



## matty18714 (Aug 14, 2008)

I was in there the other day. Its a great shop and everything is very clean.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

matty18714 said:


> I was in there the other day. Its a great shop and everything is very clean.


Have they got a web site , anyone know? , cheers MM :2thumb:


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

they did have but it stopped working! think they stopped paying for the domain or something silly like that

it was never a good website anyway! didnt have anything other than a few articles from 2002


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I live 5 mins away from TRZ, great shop. But becuase it's my local i'm in there very often, i've seen some of the leos under-weight but were fattened up (possibly ill) the next visit. The staff aint all that great imo, some are very moody!!. Great prices, but the shop is getting better, i remember when it first opened and the stock was rubbish, over-priced and some were labelled wrong. But over the years its got alot better and is worth a visit. And also, the Subway next door is LUSH!.:lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

herpmad_boi said:


> I live 5 mins away from TRZ, great shop. But becuase it's my local i'm in there very often, i've seen some of the leos under-weight but were fattened up (possibly ill) the next visit. The staff aint all that great imo, some are very moody!!. Great prices, but the shop is getting better, i remember when it first opened and the stock was rubbish, over-priced and some were labelled wrong. But over the years its got alot better and is worth a visit. And also, the Subway next door is LUSH!.:lol2:


Personally (based on one visit) i rate the staff i met as probably the nicest i have seen. It may not always be the case, and other staff may not be as nice, i don't know. 

As i entered, we were greeted with "hello how are you etc etc" they took the time to speak with us, appologetic that i couldnt view the hots room (my own fault) and showed me the monitor/nocternal rooms upstairs also. 

Probably there for about an hour and in that time they were nothing but friendly, and would bend over backward to help. I saw the same with other (obviously regular - staff asking about animals by name) customers that popped in for food and alike while we were in the shop. 

On leaving i was given bus directions/instructions to town, and recived a warm goodbye. I honestly could find no fault at all. 

Dan


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Sounds likes its worth a visit. You should have come and picked us up so we could have come to, meany. Plus you could have said hi at the same time.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

still yet to pop in! always drive past it get stuck in traffic, by the time it gets to turning back round i give up and head home lol! 

dam it, will soon though


----------



## squeeky (Jan 13, 2009)

*reptile zone.*

hi i go to reptile zone every single sunday to get my supplies of food etc and have NEVER seen an animal that was underweight or stressed as i know that the owner pete would simply not allow it.
i have bought a few things from there now including two very pretty asian water dragons and an asian water monitor(salvator) and every animal i have bought has been healthy and i have been given lengthly discussions by staff about the best possible care for them.
i would tell anyone to go there as it is an amazing shop full of staff who actually give a shit about the animals instead of just the money.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

yh its a good shop lol.

just annoyin that they wouldnt get the venomous out just the rubbish magroves not the king cobras lol.

good shop overal get free drinks from pete lol hes great. :2thumb:

but its annoying when they dont mark up prices on the tanks and keep avin to ask lol.


----------

